
Ask HN: How many of you use psychostimulants to enhance your productivity - jdefr89
I am diagnosed with OCD (Pure-O) and ADD, so I am prescribed VyVanse (an amphetamine similar to adder all) for daily use to get me running efficiently. I find it really enhances my ability to be productive and code. In fact I now seem to rely on it to program which isn't the best thing to do. I am curious as to how many other hackers on HN also use performance enhancing drugs to do work or bang out code. If so, have any of you come to rely on it to do anything productive?
======
Mz
FWIW: My youngest son tends towards OCD and both my sons are ASD, which is
related to ADD. Treating underlying health issues has done a lot for them. For
my youngest son, exposure to mold makes him really OCD. Getting hidden mold
issues in the home addressed resolved that. Prior to addressing the mold
issues, high doses of vitamins were effective in keeping his OCD tendencies
under control.

------
bdfh42
If gin and red wine count - that's my bag -, but only to wind down.

